# Diving Rapala's???



## cfarnwide (Sep 10, 2007)

Are they worth it?

Im looking for lures that will dive to 20' without assistance for use on Willard.


----------



## k2muskie (Oct 6, 2007)

Hiya cfarnwide...it all depends are you planning on casting or trolling? I'm think'n you're wanting info on trolling these diving lures...

We troll alot as I'm think'n you know...we will cast also including one can cast as you troll. 
Anyhoo the key to diving lures no matter the make when trolling is trolling speed and the length of line let out. You want to get the lure down to where the fish are...most predatory fish feed by looking up. So if the lure is below them they may not see it but can possibly sense the vibration via their lateral lines.

Do we use various cranks that are depth rated...you bet some rated to dive 30+ feet. But for us as we troll the key is speed, feet of line out including line diameter can also come into play. A line counter reel is almost a must for accuracy. Here is a link to a good book we plan on buying we have a similiar one already and IMHO well worth it. These books will discuss the lures by brand name and depth they will run with various speeds, various feet of line out and line diameter.

http://www.basspro.com/webapp/wcs/store ... O&x=14&y=9


----------



## Dodger (Oct 20, 2009)

In perfect conditions, yeah, they probably can. 

And, they have a buy 4 or 5 get one free right now at the Rapala website.


----------



## cfarnwide (Sep 10, 2007)

Dodger said:


> And, they have a buy 4 or 5 get one free right now at the Rapala website.


I saw that...


----------



## cfarnwide (Sep 10, 2007)

k2muskie said:


> Hiya cfarnwide...it all depends are you planning on casting or trolling? I'm think'n you're wanting info on trolling these diving lures...


Correct... We would use them for trolling. We were not set up for our first outing at Willard. The deepest we got our lures (spoons, plain jane rapalas etc.) was maybe 3 feet while trolling. :roll:

Im looking into the divers just as a starting point for lures. With a little experimenting Im hoping we can get them to the correct depths. Im just not feeling rich enough to look into down riggers this season. :?


----------



## fordkustom (Jan 27, 2011)

great info guys.


----------

